# Hunting boots vs. hiking boots



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm doing my first big game hunt this year (and I'm 35 years old!). I've been researching boots and have come across both hunting and hiking boots. What's the difference? I don't do a ton of hiking, but there are occasions when I will go. Is there a boot out there that would serve double duty?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not for me. For a hiking boot I like a low just over the ankle light boot. For a hunting boot I like at least a 8" high waterproof boot along with at least 400 gms of thinsulate. That is for hunting where it gets cold and wet. I'll usually just use my hiking boots for hunting in Arizona were it is a lot warmer and not as wet.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I like hikers for archery hunting and hunting boots later in the season when it might snow. Or hunting boots for spring turkey hunts


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like a boot that is comfortable, that is waterproof, that is at least ankle high, that I don't have to walk 50 miles to break it in, that has decent tread, that is cheap enough I can justify it and not have to keep them for 5 years to satisfy my ego : ) . I don't care what you call it, hiking, hunting, work, military, etc. I just has to make my feet happy.

And once upon a time I wore boots with a lot of insulation. Then I discovered that I can keep warm or cool just by the socks I choose to wear. So I go un-insulated in the boot-- unless it is crazy cold or I won't be moving...... You should be able to find a solid boot for $90-140 and then spend another $40-80 on socks.

..


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I also buy uninsulated boots. I like the flexibility for summer archery and winter snow hunts with the same boot.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Hunting boots and hiking boots are the same thing and just a name to catch buyers attention. What you need to be thinking about and what the guys are alluding to above is what kind of boot do you want?
If your hunting warm dry conditions then a light weight low cut uninsulated hiker would probably fit the bill. If your knee deep in snow and sub zero temps then a 10+ inch insulated pack boot would be best.
Personally I wear a 6" leather boot that has something like 200 grams of thinsulate insulation and waterproof year around for work and play, when its wet outside I add a pair of gators. I tend to wear these boot until I absolutely have to put on the heavy pack boots because its just to cold or snowy.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! My suspicion was that hunting vs. hiking boots was really a marketing ploy (helps that I work in marketing), so it was good to hear y'all validate it. Right now the only big game I hunt in cooler temps is deer (though I want to try elk next year), so I think a good all-around boot that I can use for spring turkey hunts and fall deer hunts would be good.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I used to wear hiking shoes before I bought a pair of Danner Boots.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I prefer to have options. I wear the lightest, most comfortable running shoe I can find in the hot archery season. You don't have to spend a lot on these at all. I may even rock shorts like I did on my Henry's hunt last year (as you can kinda tell in my profile pic). I am so much more comfortable in a low top, non-waterproof, very breathable shoe in the heat. Forget the blisters and mild levels of trench rot.

If rain is possible with a tad cooler temps I put on a relatively low top uninsulated and waterproof boot. I even have a low top waterproof hiker I could use as well. In colder temps then I have a pair of boots with 400 grams on insulation and Gore-Tex waterproofing. For really bad weather I have pac boots. 

For me if I bought one pair of boots for hunting I'd be uncomfortable 90% of the time. I don't think it's necessary to spend a ton of money on boots. Good fit and comfort rule the day here. I have to replace at least one pair of my boot/shoe selection every year and I never break the bank doing it.

And like Packout said socks make all the difference! Get a sock that wicks moisture well like a merino wool blend. Ditch the cotton. I have different weights of socks for different seasons as well. Sounds kind of complicated I guess but happy feet make a hunt so much more enjoyable.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have to disagree with those claiming they are the same, a standard 5 or 6 inch hiking boot is not the same as an 8 inch hunting boot, spend a few days busting through sagebrush and packing out part of an elk and you will see why. Huge difference in ankle support and abrasion resistance, not to mention the taller boot will help keep more crap from falling inside, but I use gaiters regardless of the boots I wear. So while I own both, they are definitely not the same.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> I have to disagree with those claiming they are the same, a standard 5 or 6 inch hiking boot is not the same as an 8 inch hunting boot, spend a few days busting through sagebrush and packing out part of an elk and you will see why. Huge difference in ankle support and abrasion resistance, not to mention the taller boot will help keep more crap from falling inside, but I use gaiters regardless of the boots I wear. So while I own both, they are definitely not the same.


I can buy 6 inch boots that claim there hunting boots and 10 inch boots that say hiking. What about the guy that wears his 10" loggers while hunting. Of course a 6 inch boot isn't the same as an 8 inch boot whether there called hunting or hiking. Geez I wear 6 inch Red Wing King Toe boots which are called a work boot but they sure work for hiking and since hunting involves hiking well they work for hunting as well.

My 6 inch work boots work just fine for packing out elk and packing my big butt around, there leather boots so they have about the best abrasion resistance there is except for a boot made with the leather turned inside out, ruff out boot. As for ankle support my 6 inch boots fit just fine and have plenty of ankle support for me but ankle support is an individual need deal as some people have weaker ankles then others and need more support.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm a little different as I am a heavy guy who hikes a lot more than most my size. I have to have a well built boot or I simply don't get the support needed especially when side-hilling or descending. Nothing is worse for me than a wimpy boot than allows my foot to shift to the side over the sole when off camber. I like very stiff boots that do take considerable time to break in. My favorite have hard rubber support above the sole. Im an anomaly though. Most guys my size wear flip flops and sit on the couch.-------SS


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kenetreck, (spelling) or Crisp boots are the best, and you wont buy another pair. They last for many years.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

To this day I will wear high top basketball shoes, until the weather gets wet.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

270win said:


> To this day I will wear high top basketball shoes, until the weather gets wet.


 Looks like a boot weather year to me. I've worn Adidas a lot too. Just bought some Wolverine higher boots in the bargain cave at Cabelas for 60.00 .was 160.00 also have some Speed Hunter boots that have charcoal liners that never get stinky.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

for sure boot weather now with all the storms


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Material.

What they are made out of, how light/heavy, type of sole, amount of insulation....

That's the difference. You could probably find a solid hiker with insulation and the firm sole you may or may not need. It comes down to price and variety.

A lot of hikers will be light, low cut, and made for trails. Can you find hikers that would fill your needs? Probably...

Go google 8" insulated hiking boot. You are either going to find Merrell's, hunting boots, or cheap/low insulated hikers. It is really the selection and what they design it for. They all have a target audience, and are going to put more effort into a boot for that audience.

This is just my opinion. I have been hard pressed to find a hiker that replicates the quality of a Danner Pronghorn in 8" that is insulated, and has the strong sole and will last the amount of miles. Is it out there? Sure... but when I am buying a boot for hunting it is easy to go after these targeted hunter brands and find a good one. Danner, Irish Setter, Under Armour, Kenetrek, Crispi... you will find more of those that suit your hunting needs then you will hikers. Unless it's low cut early season.


----------



## Lopon (Nov 2, 2017)

For hunting I prefer waterproof and lightweight. Good variant is Irish Setter Men's 2870 Vaprtrek Waterproof 8" Hunting Boot. 
Advantages: This boot uses a UltraDry construction that uses not only one but 4 layers to lock out water and expel moisture from within outwards. The special RPM technology sole is made of composite materials that drastically reduce the weight of the boot when compared to most other traditional hunting boots. ScentBan materials are incorporated into every part of the boot from the inside and out to kill odor causing bacteria. A unique feature of this boot is the VaprTrek athletic shoe system inside, allowing you to move through the roughest of terrain while maintaining your balance and speed.

Disadvantages: Irish Setter 2870 Boot can tend to be uncomfortable if not worn in a big enough size so be wary of which size you get if you decide to purchase. The tread of these boots tends to wear out quite easily so it is not recommended for rocky terrain.

Source - https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-waterproof-hunting-boots-2017-reviews-and-top-picks/


----------

